# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Losing My Religion - mando tutorial

## maplebaby

In this video I break down how i play this great REM tune.....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar_4Mo0EVm4

----------

ambihl, 

Bigtuna, 

bookmn, 

bruce.b, 

buchrob, 

Cenycal, 

EdHanrahan, 

Elliot Luber, 

jesserules, 

JR1964, 

lflngpicker, 

OneChordTrick, 

Orkun Hiçyılmaz, 

Spookydirt, 

zRam

----------


## Ed Goist

*Fantastic! Thanks very much.* I picked-up four very helpful tips from your excellent video:

1) *Immense thanks for the 4-5-2(0)-0 Em chord voicing!* I have been using 0-2-2(0)-0 for this. It sounded okay, but is vastly inferior to your chord voicing.
2) Thanks for the pointer to drop the pinky on the d-string 5th fret on the Fmaj chord [5-3(5)-0-1] in the intro/chorus. I have been using 5-3(0)-0-1 - again, okay, but not nearly as good as your voicing.
2) I like that little slide to the 7th fret in the interlude. Also, I like the pointer to not involve the e-string at all when playing the a-string on the third fret in the interlude. Nice!
3) Adding the open e-string on the first beats of each measure of the ending riff is awesome! Actually, now that I've seen and heard you do this, it's clearly VERY important to the song. (I had been adding an open e to all of the notes [playing X-X-7-0] in the ending riff, and just placing emphasis on the first beats).

Thank you again for this great tutorial - *Very helpful!*

BTW - I like adding an Am chord at the very end, after the ending riff...I know it's not on the recordings, but I love the way it sounds :-)

----------


## maplebaby

Thanks for your very kind post - I'm glad you enjoy this tune!  Hope this finds you very well,

dale

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## mtucker

Dale, 

Great demo. I checked your YouTube channel and you're quite accomplished on the geetar, also. Your worship band is outstanding! Are the video feeds televised? Are you a full time professional or is this just a love? Fabulous playing bro. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## whyner

Tonedr/maplebaby:  

Thanks for doing this!  

Rank noob here, just started learning chords, shapes, changes, etc.  Not easy, my fingers are very stubborn and not cooperative at all.  But, I was having a blast last night after stepping through your instructions.

Take Care,

Steve
Oregon

----------


## Elliot Luber

This is very helpful. I was playing different forms of the chords, but these make more sense and sound truer to the original.

----------


## maplebaby

each post is greatly appreciated......thanks for taking your time to watch!

mtucker - thanks for your kind words.  The service is televised locally, i'm a school teacher but am fortunate to get to play music!  Again thanks,

dale

----------


## Wendell Jeong

Very nice post..... thanks.   Great tips on playing the Am and Em  with open E.   I've always played these cords fretting the E  string.

Wendell

----------


## bluesmandolinman

thanks, that´s really good with just the right amount of explanations ( in some lessons they talk more than they play ha !)

----------


## Ronny

Thanks a lot !

----------


## mtucker

OBTW - that's a beautiful collection of Collings. Now, your 'maplebaby' moniker makes alot of sense..  :Wink:  Before Bill started on electrics, and mandolins for that matter, I was on a tear with Tom Anderson's tele's and strats...still have a few. I was at NAMMS in Anaheim one year with my friend Harvey Leach and hung with TOM and Bill for awhile...they were pretty good friends, somewhat yin-yang, but really solid guys. As I recall, Bill was previewing an L-5 ... everything about it screamed perfectionism!

----------


## maplebaby

thanks for the very kind posts and donating some of your time to do so!

mtucker - really enjoyed reading your post - thanks for sharing that story.  NAMM is an overwhelming event for me!  Sounds like you made some great memories.

best,
dale

----------


## Ed Goist

While mandolining (as opposed to fiddling) around the other night with this tune, I came across a very easy way to play the Am-->Em chord change in the verse. Play Am as described in the video (5-2(0)-0-0), but play the Em as 0-5-2(0)-0. All you will need to do is move the chord shape over one course of strings, and lift the index finger to add the open string.

This sounds pretty good, and very full with all of the open strings (especially if you've got an oval holed mando). Additionally, it looks like what Buck is doing in some of the later live video versions of the song.

----------

mtm, 

Spookydirt

----------


## djidaho

Great song to play mandolin along with.  A song not heard covered much, if at all.  Along with the other good ideas presented in this threat I've found moving the EM down 2 fret's and playing with it by hammering on the E string 1st fret f, for the DM.
dj

----------


## mtucker

> Sounds like you made some great memories.
> 
> best,
> dale


I'm really a car guy first, Dale, but have loved music for as long as I can remember. The two seem to be a very natural fit, especially here in Cali. I've made a ton of lasting friendships over the years through my two passions, with people from all walks of life including some really phenomenal top-tier players who feel as strong about their '32 hiboy roadster as they do about making music. Both completely peak my love and interest because of the fellowship and brotherhood these mediums provide. Something that can only be had from a few other places that I'm aware of, here on earth!  :Wink:  Everyone shares the same love, and it matters little with regard to 'who' or 'what' you are, everyone is equal. Just love it! Peace and love, bro.

----------

zRam

----------


## chasray

I am loving your youtube stuff. Thanks for posting.

----------


## maplebaby

thanks for your kind posts!  

fast eddie - your posts are GREAT and appreciated!

dale

----------


## Rick Simon

Good stuff Dale,...I enjoy your guitar demo's on GC forum too.

Rick..(simescan) on GC..

----------


## Plectrosaurus

Thanks for the chord tips. Minor chords are really awesome on the mandolin.

----------


## maplebaby

thanks gentlemen for your kind posts and i appreciate you taking time to do so!  Rick great to connect here as well as GC.....hope all is good,

dale

----------


## Brooke Caldwell

Wow, thank you for the video post! I subscribed to your channel. Thank you for contributing to the education of others.  :Smile:

----------


## maplebaby

hello Brooke, and thanks for your kind post!  I've got to admit i'm envious of your location - love that city and visit every chance i can.

best,
dale

----------


## Ben Milne

Great tutorial Video thanks for sharing - very helpful.  
Is that a tenor uke in the background (unstrung)

----------


## Rodney Riley

> I'm really a car guy first, Dale, but have loved music for as long as I can remember. The two seem to be a very natural fit...


  Yeah man, like car-tunes... sure they go together.  :Smile:

----------


## jasona

Well done. Very helpful!

----------


## TonyEarth

oh wow this really is a good tutorial!

----------


## Mandavelin

Thanks for a very informative and well planned out video. I am recently converted from guitar and feel as if I found my real muse with the mandolin. I was happy to see that I had already figured out one or two of your chords but found one that I wasn't using so... score one for the F...!

Can't wait to sit down with the mandolin and work through this one. By the way, it's nice to see someone else playing on an A style!

Thanks again for your fine work!

----------


## Ed Goist

Agreed! I have viewed this tutorial many, many times, and I learn something new almost every time I view it. Fantastic!

One observation for other relative newbies...Something we rarely hear is that 5-3-0-X is a perfectly acceptable F major chord! Also, it sounds just fine when used in the intro & chorus of LMR. If you're having trouble cleanly fretting 5-3-0-1, try 5-3-0-X (just make sure to not play the E strings). Actually, IMHO, 5-3-0-X / 5-0-0-X sounds a little darker to me without the high F, and I think it therefore goes quite well with the minor key of the song.

Dale - Thank you again for this great tutorial - It's one of the best out there! I can't wait to hopefully see more from you.

-Ed *(another extreme fan of A style mandolins!)*

----------

mtm

----------


## Mandavelin

Well Dale, you've gone and done it now... After watching the video last night and sleepin' on it, I went up to the park today to see what stuck... about 90%..! Your thoroughness on that video really sticks to the cortex and after sitting and playing through it again just now (this time with mando in hand) the other 10% just dropped right in.

Thank you for this great video, and I am looking forward to more from you! I just played along to the video of the actual song and while I am not all the way up to speed yet, I can't believe how "decent" I sound after such a short time.

A testament to you sir.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Hugh

Great post Dale,
It's very much appreciated.
Any chance you could look over the two similar Rod Steward songs Maggie May and Mandolin Wind and do a tutorial on those? I'd even buy it.
Hugh

----------


## maplebaby

thanks so much for each post.....your kind feedback is greatly appreciated!  Thanks for taking your time to check out the video.....MM is a great one and i've thought about a guitar/mando video....thanks Hugh for the suggestions!

peace,
dale

----------


## maplebaby

Hope this vid may be of interest & help.....

----------


## maplebaby

thanks to all who have used the vid - this is a bump for anyone new interested.

----------

MaggieMae

----------


## Pete Jenner

Dale, thanks for the great video tutorials. I'm currently scratching my way through 'the Nine Pound Hammer' one. I just can't work out the timing from around where the slide cord ending with the third fret on the A string and the fourth fret on the D string occurs. From there to the end is a bit of a jumble for me but I'll keep trying. Thanks again.

----------


## Barry Wilson

I used this same tutorial to learn this song and have been playing it live... I have had many compliments on getting it to sound right... thanks tonedr  :Wink: 

tough song to sing and play, especially that little walk up right before vocals start

----------


## killum

One of the best and easiest to pick up vids I have seen. I am a rank newbie on Mando but a bassist-acoustic guitarist for about 35 years. The video was as good as having a guitarist buddy sit across from me and show me a song we needed to play in rehearsal. I picked up 80% in one pass through and am such a novice I added 2 chords to my rep with this video. I wish I could instruct as well on bass. My kids would be bass monsters by now! Thanks and I echo the Maggie May comment! Great tune.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## maplebaby

these posts are sincerely appreciated...thanks for giving your time to check out the vid - all the best with your music!

dale

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## CSIMelissa

I cannot wait to try this out once I actually get my mandolin and practice a little.  THIS is the song that made me fall in love with this instrument. I figured after nearly 20 years of saying that I'm going to learn to play someday that I would actually start.

----------


## maplebaby

thank you for the kind post and i hope you really enjoy playing this one!

all the best,
dale

----------


## jimepp

Great tutorial - nice job! You explain in enough detail without belaboring the point. One of my favorite tunes. Clear, concise, exceptional! Thanks.

----------


## maplebaby

thanks for giving your time to check this out and i appreciate the kind post!

best,
dale

----------


## rj_alb

Dale,
Thanks for the tutorial. I've had my mandolin for a few days and this is one of the first tutorial vids I've really gelled with. Great song, I'm a long time REM fan. 

Cheers,
RJ in CA

----------


## mtm

Just another novice (and that's generous) who found the tutorial VERY helpful.  My wife yelled down last night "what's that your playing, I recognize it, and it ACTUALLY sounds good" !!!  

The cats didn't run away either....

Now, singing it AND playing ... that's going to take a while...

----------


## CSIMelissa

Between this tutorial and a slight modification to it I made after watching Peter Buck closely (he lifts his second finger on the F chord rather than adding the pinky) I'm actually playing this song recognizably!  Just thought it was fitting that the first song I learn on my mandolin be the song that inspired me to play in the first place!  This newbie is very happy....

----------


## maplebaby

rj_alb - congrats on the new mando!  i wish you all the best with your music!

mtm - haha!  appreciate the post and thanks for using the vid - keep pickin' and singing!

CSIMelissa - notice we are from the same state, i'm in Versailles, you in central KY?

----------


## CSIMelissa

> rj_alb - congrats on the new mando!  i wish you all the best with your music!
> 
> mtm - haha!  appreciate the post and thanks for using the vid - keep pickin' and singing!
> 
> CSIMelissa - notice we are from the same state, i'm in Versailles, you in central KY?


Hi neighbor! I'm in Lex!

----------


## maplebaby

> Hi neighbor! I'm in Lex!



do you play anywhere in the area?

----------


## MaggieMae

I am going to start practicing this using your video today.  Thank you so much for posting this.  :Smile:

----------


## maplebaby

i hope you enjoy working it up..happy New Year and all the best with your music!

----------

MaggieMae

----------


## bfc

Thanks, this is a  great lesson  and deserved a bump.
Cheers

----------


## maplebaby

thanks for the kind post and bump!

hope all is good your way,
dale

----------


## CSIMelissa

Hi all!  If any of you like to play along with the REM track (after learning the song via this tutorial)  I thought I'd give you a heads up that they just released their 1991/2001 Unplugged sets.  The 2001 version of "Religion" is just performed with the vocals, the mandolin and one acoustic guitar SO you can really hear the mandolin part very, very well.  I listen to it wearing stereo headsets and play along and I'm not afraid to admit, it's a really cool experience to do it that way!

----------

Ed Goist, 

MaggieMae, 

OneChordTrick, 

robert.najlis, 

stryker_oz

----------


## bluebjarni

Hey CSIMelissa, many thanks for this heads up. I have been hoping for this release for a good while...

----------

CSIMelissa

----------


## CSIMelissa

> Hey CSIMelissa, many thanks for this heads up. I have been hoping for this release for a good while...


I've been waiting for it since 1991! LOL

----------


## maplebaby

thanks for the info!


> I've been waiting for it since 1991! LOL

----------

CSIMelissa

----------


## Artie1957

This is the tutorial that got me hooked on the Mandolin!
Outstanding job, very easy to understand!

----------


## maplebaby

thanks for checking this out...very appreciated!

----------


## maplebaby

Thread has been on here a good while so thought i'd bump to see if any news MC folks might want to check it out!

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi there mandolin players

the middle and that little lick in the middle and the chords throughout the song no problem, just need to work on the sound of it. The beginning solo bit also needs some doing. Thanks for the video. I will see what I can learn.

----------


## maplebaby

Sure appreciate you checking this out...hope you can find something you can use.

----------


## maplebaby

thanks for checking it out!

----------


## kearon

Hi. I also love your tutorial.  Another person just learning and really appreciate it. Wondered if you could help with a couple of things:
- I haven't managed to find the full run through video you mention.
- I'm OK on the chords, but finding strumming patterns tricky.  Any way of explaining your strumming pattern in the tutorial? 
Thanks again.  It's awesome.

----------


## maplebaby

> Hi. I also love your tutorial.  Another person just learning and really appreciate it. Wondered if you could help with a couple of things:
> - I haven't managed to find the full run through video you mention.
> - I'm OK on the chords, but finding strumming patterns tricky.  Any way of explaining your strumming pattern in the tutorial? 
> Thanks again.  It's awesome.


sorry this was difficult to find!  Here's a link to me playing the entire song - thanks so much for checking this out, dale.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb7tJAoyxHI

----------


## Zach Wilson

When I showed up to the first Christmas concert practice the electric guitar player said:

"Whoa, cool! A mandolin! Let's jam on Losing My Religion."

I laughed, played a note or two.... and we moved on. Mostly because I never learned it well enough to even "jam" on it.

I went home, looked your tutorial up and showed up the next week jammin'. 

Thanks!

----------


## maplebaby

hey Zach...I love this story! you showed those guys sir :Smile:   This made the video worthwhile if for nothing else - keep pickin', dale.




> When I showed up to the first Christmas concert practice the electric guitar player said:
> 
> "Whoa, cool! A mandolin! Let's jam on Losing My Religion."
> 
> I laughed, played a note or two.... and we moved on. Mostly because I never learned it well enough to even "jam" on it.
> 
> I went home, looked your tutorial up and showed up the next week jammin'. 
> 
> Thanks!

----------


## Mark Gunter

Great tutorial here, Dale. I'm just another one of your 36K YT subscribers - found your Black Water tutorial a few years back and it's awesome. I just want to take this opportunity at New Year's eve 2017 to thank you for sharing your love of music with the world and for your generosity in the time and skill of showing us tips and tricks for some great tunes! Happy New Year  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## maplebaby

hello Mark!  thank you sir for the very kind post - it made my day honestly and i'm honored we can share a common love for music!  I wish you and your loved ones the very best in the New Year ahead!  your KY friend, dale.





> Great tutorial here, Dale. I'm just another one of your 36K YT subscribers - found your Black Water tutorial a few years back and it's awesome. I just want to take this opportunity at New Year's eve 2017 to thank you for sharing your love of music with the world and for your generosity in the time and skill of showing us tips and tricks for some great tunes! Happy New Year

----------


## maplebaby

bump for those who may be both new and interested in this tune.

----------


## maplebaby

Here's a link to a live play through of this by myself with some friends...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyrei7VE0KQ

----------

